

Apple Open Source Site - peeyek
http://www.opensource.apple.com/

======
codezero
Bummed there is no real ability to contribute. Or if there is, I'd love to
hear more. I found a bug in an xnu syscall, submitted it and the fix to
bugreports.apple.com a year ago and I don't even know if anyone has seen it.

------
voltagex_
[http://www.opensource.apple.com/release/os-x-10101/](http://www.opensource.apple.com/release/os-x-10101/)

How much is missing from that list that would be needed for OpenDarwin to work
again?

~~~
mdaniel
[I'm going to apologize in advance for the chaos of this comment; there's a
lot of moving parts and - as the expression goes - sorry this is so long, I
didn't have time to make it shorter. And holy fuck I wish HN had a markup
language with more than 3 modes]

Funny you should mention that, as I just had a scratch at it this weekend.
Although OpenDarwin has ceased operations as of 2004
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darwin_%28operating_system%29#...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darwin_%28operating_system%29#OpenDarwin)),
the PureDarwin project has some flickering signs of life but just barely:
[http://www.puredarwin.org/](http://www.puredarwin.org/) and
[https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!forum/puredarwi...](https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!forum/puredarwin)

While I was roaming around trying to see if anyone was trying to get such a
beast to run in modern VirtualBox setups, I discovered that Apple used to
publish ISOs of Darwin
([https://opensource.apple.com/static/iso/](https://opensource.apple.com/static/iso/))
but I was not lucky enough to have the CD boot in VBox, and I didn't get very
far with qemu, either:
[http://althenia.net/notes/darwin](http://althenia.net/notes/darwin)

My interest is almost solely in getting PureDarwin up and running in
Vagrant/VBox with _some_ networking support, so making headless OSX build
boxes will stop being a ginormous technical and licensing clusterfuck. I have
a mild interest in ReactOS for the same end game, but at this moment I will
benefit from OSX toys more.

Probably our best shot is to tag along on the coattails of the development
that goes into making the hackintoshes run and support crazy hardware.

Separately, Catherine (of opensn0w fame) is porting XNU to ARM
[https://github.com/darwin-on-arm/xnu](https://github.com/darwin-on-arm/xnu)
and [https://github.com/darwin-on-arm/wiki/wiki/Building-
Darwin](https://github.com/darwin-on-arm/wiki/wiki/Building-Darwin) so that
should be interesting, too, in a qemu kind of way. If nothing else, at least
the kernel is receiving some attention outside of Infinite Loop.

~~~
voltagex_
That's really really interesting. I'll have some spare time soon, reach out if
you need some help/testing.

------
jdkanani
Being famous for its designs, Apple should have redesign this site. I am not
good at UI/UX, but this looks ugly.

~~~
peeyek
Newest version are available here
[https://developer.apple.com/opensource/](https://developer.apple.com/opensource/)

~~~
cmelbye
> Apple, the first major computer company to make Open Source development a
> key part of its software strategy, continues to use and release significant
> quantities of open source software.

Uh... what?

~~~
drannex
Exactly my thoughts.

------
oldgun
So what's the purpose of this site? To attract learners and contributors? To
build a better source code browsing system? To build an open-source ecosystem?
To promote the spirit of open-source softwares?

The half-assed design of the webpage indicates that Apple is probably not
paying attention to it at all. So what's the purpose of this site exactly?

~~~
ekianjo
Isn't that obvious? To release the modified code used in some of the Free
Software packages they use for their devices. It's a requirement.

~~~
4ad
No, most of the source released is not under a virulent license. They are not
_required_ to provide it.

Edit: oh wow, downvoted for stating objective facts that take _seconds_ to
verify.

~~~
icebraining
I didn't downvote you, but the use of "virulent" instead of "copyleft" is
annoying and imprecise.

~~~
4ad
Viral licensing is a standard, established, and widely used term, which also
has the property of using real words rather than invented neologisms which
have imprecise and incorrect definitions (from POV of real-world usage in OSS)
in dictionaries:
[http://www.macmillandictionary.com/us/buzzword/entries/copyl...](http://www.macmillandictionary.com/us/buzzword/entries/copyleft.html)

Inventing new words for concepts properly described by old words is what's
annoying, and it's really imprecise when people outside the specialized field
start to have different opinions about what the neologisms mean than the
people inside the field who actually use them.

~~~
icebraining
You wrote that Apple would only be forced to distribute code under viral
licenses, but licenses like MPL are hardly "viral" (they don't require you to
distributed linked code) yet they still require people to distribute the
original source. "Viral licenses" lose the nuance of weak copyleft.

That's besides the inherit prejudice in the choice of the word "viral".

------
peeyek
ResearchKit and more
[https://developer.apple.com/opensource/](https://developer.apple.com/opensource/)

------
MakeMake
The sources from 10.10.2 to 10.10.4 are missing. Is this somehow a preparation
for the upcoming T(T)IP? Is the source still accessible for security firms?

~~~
comex
Nope. Apple is just extremely tardy in general about releasing source; this
has been the case for years.

edit: this even applies to LGPL stuff under the iOS umbrella. The latest
version of WebCore available is from iOS 6.1.3; iOS is now on 8.4. I made an
explicit request some time ago for the source corresponding to 7.x and 8.0,
and after a while got 7.x (apparently they nevertheless haven't bothered to
publish it on this site), but IIRC I never got 8.x. Need to check.

~~~
dev-da0
Usually about a month or two. A radar and/or email can help.

------
supercoder
I love Apple's great contribution to Open Source.

------
sscarduzio
Still no trace of Swift. Yawn.

------
doubtNever
They just killed every working, apple based program on 10.5.9 I'm stuck. No
browser works. Won't update, and all their shit just crashes upon open...

Happened in the span of three days.

------
stinos
This is rather interesting, and raises a lot of questions for me: does this
site exist for a long time already, or is it some kind of response to
Microsoft putting tons of projects on github since last year (IIRC), or what
is the reason this is on HN now?

Anyone knows whether the downloads of 'standard' software like git/clang are
pathed versions or the original?

Why would they not have used github or similar? Internally they likely do use
version control anyway.

~~~
frewsxcv
There's nothing new about this page, other than software updates. It's been
around for years. I don't know why it's getting posted.

~~~
mdaniel
There are plenty of reposts that make it on the front page, and they were
expressly ok-ed in the FAQ:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)
It got posted for the same reason anything gets posted: someone thought it was
interesting, and it was upvoted to the front page because _others_ thought it
was interesting, too. Plus, Sunday.

IMHO, the community benefits far more from folks weighing in with their
opinions or discoveries or complaints in the comments than the actual link
itself.

